# Brandon Sanderson Fans



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi!

I just wanted to see if we had any other fans of Brandon Sanderson. You may know him as the author who finished the Wheel of Time after Robert Jordan's passing. While he's definitely NOT Tolkien, in my opinion, his worldbuilding skills, especially in the Cosmere novels, are very on par. I've read every book he's written for the Cosmere so far except for White Sands 2 and 3, which I own and am planning on reading soon.

For those of you not familiar, here's a good video description: 




As everyone here knows, I'm a HUGE fan of Tolkien and I've read his books several times. Brandon Sanderson has easily become my second favorite author. His books are excellent and if you're looking for some fresh takes on fantasy and sci-fi, I'd recommend 100%. If you wanted to start reading, I'd definitely start with Mistborn era 1 (he has 4 planned, currently working on the last books for era 2). After that, Stormlight Archive seems to be his magnum opus and has four books at the moment, each of which in my opinion have bene epic/amazing. 

One thing I'll note, while with some authors, quantity overtakes quality, Brandon's books are amazing, and he's written *a TON*. I haven't read his non-Cosmere novels but from the reviews I've seen and speaking to others who enjoy them, they're just as good in quality. 

Something that especially like is, in one of his latest novellas, the main character was a paraplegic. And he doesn't just assume what it's like to live as someone like that, he actually reached out to his fanbase and spoke with people to make sure he wasn't making any assumptions. He also makes his characters very human. They deal with issues such as depression, guilt, mental health issues, etc. I also really like that he keeps his fans up to date. Every year on his birthday he posts a large article on his website, and details what he worked on for the last year, what he's working on at present and what he sees in the future to work on. He also keeps a status bar on his website for projects so you can see how far he is on his books. 

There's also a very active, friendly fansite called 17th Shard where news about his books are posted and there's also a very active forum for discussing them. Just in case anyone here needs another forum to join . So that's my take on my favorite author after Tolkien, just wanted to share .


----------



## LeRodent (Mar 24, 2021)

I haven't read much of Sanderson's stuff *yet*, but I AM currently listening to his Stormlight Archive on Audible. They are excellent and I am hooked.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 25, 2021)

I just finished the latest one, Rhythm of War, a few weeks ago and as I said in my review on Goodreads, "every time I finish one of these storming books, I say that it's the best one I've read, and this one's no different."


----------



## Gandalf Olorien (Oct 21, 2021)

I've read the whole Stormlight Archive and a few other books by Sanderson. In my opinion he is a good author.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 24, 2021)

Is this what all the 'Lets Go Brandon' stuff is about... 

I'll have to give some of his stuff a read.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 25, 2021)

Yeah he's an excellent writer. His world building is amazing.


----------



## Maeglin (May 1, 2022)

Glad I found this! 
Pretty much all I read throughout 2021 was Stormlight Archive (and the associated novellas)! I was completely hooked, though I must say I did not enjoy "Rhythm of War" nearly as much as the other books in the series. In any case...I realize that there are a ton of crossovers and references to Sanderson's other works as he builds the Cosmere. The only other work I've read of his was "Mistborn" a few years back - I loved it but never read the rest of the trilogy or the second trilogy that is set in that world. 

1) Do you recommend I read the rest of Mistborn and which is more important for Stormlight connections, 1st series or 2nd series?
2) What else should I read that is part of the Cosmere / has major Stormlight connections? Sanderson is such a prolific writer that I just don't have time for it all, but would like to focus on the ones that are connected to Stormlight.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 2, 2022)

I really liked Rhythm of War but can see why it wouldn't be your favorite, it did have some dry parts in it. I'm currently re-reading the og Mistborn trilogy and then going to read the 2nd era again before The Lost Metal comes out in November. That'll be the end of the 2nd era. Brandon's said that the 3rd era and beyond are where things really start to tie together with other series. The 2nd era is definitely different than the first but it's also really good and tells some good stories.



Maeglin said:


> 1) Do you recommend I read the rest of Mistborn and which is more important for Stormlight connections, 1st series or 2nd series?


I'd say reading the rest of the trilogy is important if you want to understand the whole Cosmere.


Spoiler: Mistborn 1st and 2nd era spoilers



At the end of the last book of the 2nd era of Mistborn, there were some hints at a connection to the Stormlight Archive. There also are hints in the Stormlight Archive connecting it to Mistborn as well, if you know where to look. 

Arcanum Unbounded is definitely something else to read for a lot of good Cosmere novellas and tie-ins. From this book, The Eleventh Metal and also Mistborn: Secret History continue the Mistborn series. It has one of my favorite stories by Brandon in it, Shadows for Silence in the Forests of Hell, which is an amazing story. Sixth of Dusk also has tie-ins in it to other works.





Maeglin said:


> 2) What else should I read that is part of the Cosmere / has major Stormlight connections? Sanderson is such a prolific writer that I just don't have time for it all, but would like to focus on the ones that are connected to Stormlight.


Warbreaker is really good and has some characters that appear in the Stormlight Archive. Some of what happens with Wit at the end of Rhythm of War (which I really liked!) is related to this book. 

Elantris is Brandon's first Cosmere novel. While it doesn't tie in directly to other books yet, it does have some content that shows up in Mistborn: Secret History if you read that from Arcanum Unbounded. It's probably not 100% required to read but it has some good story to it and explains ome of what you see in other series/books. 

My least favorite series is White Sands. I've only read the first two so far and definitely plan on getting the last one to read as well, but I guess I'm just not as much of a fan of graphic novels as I am of just novels. The story is OK and I haven't seen a lot that ties to other books yet but that may still change in the last one.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

I have heard of the Wheel of Time; it seems interesting to me but I have never read/watched it.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 2, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> I have heard of the Wheel of Time; it seems interesting to me but I have never read/watched it.


Robert Jordan wrote the first 11 and then BrandoSando finished book 11 and released books 12 and 13 based off of notes left by the original author before his unfortunate death. I haven't read the series yet but have the first few books and plan to at some point.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Robert Jordan wrote the first 11 and then BrandoSando finished book 11 and released books 12 and 13 based off of notes left by the original author before his unfortunate death. I haven't read the series yet but have the first few books and plan to at some point.


_The Silmarillion _shall take me *an eternity *to finish; bear in mind that I am half-Ainu though- xD


----------

